# Heat Cycle - short!



## Lukas73 (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi, 
Our pup Daisy had her first heat cycle back in December. We've booked her in for her to be spayed and I've just noticed that she's slightly swollen around her 'bits'
She was groomed about a week ago, coincidently this also kick off her first heat cycle back inDecember.
Can a bitch have a heat cycle 3 months after her last one, or could it be a reaction from grooming (shampoo?). She seems bright enough and isn't Whiney like last time?
Any thoughts would be greatfully received.

Thanks


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

She could be having a split season or indeed is a bitch that has a 3 month cycle. It's unusual but not unheard of. Your vet will examine her and will postpone the spay if she is in season again. If you ring them they will probably ask you to pop her in.


----------

